# About your bunnies :D



## Jigzitta (Dec 27, 2014)

How long have you had it, how old is it, what is the breed and the colors? 

(Feel free to post pictures.)

I had mine nearly 2 years when May 25th gets here, It'll be 2 years old soon too, so she's almost 2 years old and she's a Lionhead, Dark brown and white colored.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 29, 2014)

mine is a little rex ( I think ) 2 yrs and mths old .... white w/ black markings ( spots and a line down the middle of her back )


----------



## miyumiyu (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh god.

Okay I've had Jinglebell for about 6 or 7 months now, and he's a steel grey Flemish Giant. He's big and nosy and destroys everything he touches. I love him to death. <3 <3 <3 His favorite things to do are eat, jump on boxes that can't support his weight, and eat my laptop chargers.

I just got my second rabbit last week, her name is Jolie and she's a blue eyed white. Not sure on her parentage, but I've been told lionhead and mini lop is probable. She currently doesn't want anything to do with me because she's terrified of all things PEOPLE, but I think I'll grow on her.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Dec 29, 2014)

My rabbit is Bambi. He is about 1 and a halfish and I have had him for about 6 months.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 30, 2014)

Lokin4AReason said:


> mine is a little rex ( I think ) 2 yrs and mths old .... white w/ black markings ( spots and a line down the middle of her back )



That sounds like an English spot or rhinelander to me more than a mini rex. But that could certainly be a cross breed.

We have 4 mini rexes. A black, a blue, and 2 castors. (the new blue girl is our brand new show bunny) I will have a picture soon.


----------



## Troller (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had my buck Conan the Bunbarian (blue Flemish Giant) +2 years, my doe Xena bunnier Princess (fawn Flemish Giant) almost 2 years. Conan will be 3 years old in May, Xena turned 2 years old in October. Love them to bits I do.


----------



## fluffybuns (Dec 30, 2014)

Boy you came to the right place! I don't think you'll find that there's a shortage of people who like to brag about their awesome bunnies here.
So my Melvin is a Mini Rex, broken pattern, about 1-1/2-2 years old now. I found him last January abandoned/lost in a suburban area and he was no more than 1 year old at that time. (The following is probably more information than you want) but after I was unsuccessful in finding his family I decided to take him to see a vet and have him neutered and make him a permanent member of the family...a decision that I did not come to lightly but now I could not be more happy about. He has 24/7 free range in our home (except bathrooms & bedrooms of course) and he seems like he is very happy here. He can be stubborn and unpredictable at times but for the most part he likes to just chill out around the house and keep it real.
Here's a pic of him kicking it in one of his favorite "safe places".
Cheers!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1419930919.194170.jpg


----------



## Jigzitta (Jan 3, 2015)

Awwwww!  All of you guys bunnies are so cute! I love them!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's my 11.5 year old Dutch Dwarf, Trixie the Doo Rag Killer:


----------



## Bucktooth (Jan 4, 2015)

I have two bunnies, I have Storm who is black and white and a cross between a lionhead and a himalayen. I've had her since the end of August and she is 4.5 months, and I also have Bucktooth who is a chocolate mini rex. I got her at the end of October and she is 4.5 months old too. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420386541.855244.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420386579.444012.jpg


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Jan 4, 2015)

I have three buns. Leo is a holland lop who is just over a year and he is bonded to Ruby who is a chocolate polish who is 1 year as well. I also have an English lop who is 10 months old and black named Hudson


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

I have had Jasper since he was 7 weeks old. I got him from a hobby breeder at the fair over the summer, and he has an excellent temperament. He is such a dream and exactly what I was looking for. His birthday is May 23rd, which makes him 6 months old. He looks black and white, but he actually has the "otter" coloration. He is a mini rex. 

Ella, a Dutch (and who also has a gray "otter" coloration), was also born in May 2014, but I didn't get her until recently. I found her in the free section on Craigslist and felt some odd compulsion to take her in, even after seeing and rejecting dozens of cute baby bunnies in the pet section. When I got her she was quite overweight and clumsy, and in insane "I-want-to-be-a-mommy" mode. She marked every surface she could with urine, was very musky, and sucked up any touching or attention she got. She'd lick me and circle like crazy if I tickled her sides! She has never punched or growled at me, despite her hormones. Very, very sweet girl.

Now Ella has lost some weight and is starting to get around to places in the cage that only Jasper could reach before. She is slowly realizing marking is useless, and seems to be receptive to me showing her where to "go." She's very happy with the house I've made her and loves Jasper (who is the best husband ever - she better appreciate him!) as well.

What can I say, I love my two bunny butts.

I was surprised to see her up on this level with Jasper today, go Ella!


----------



## Hkok (Jan 6, 2015)

My Erslev is a mix of something but we don't care. He decided that rescued us and have been a joy to have since 09. He have been freerange since 2010. The pic is from. 2010 it's the first time he seen snow that deep


----------



## taylerhill (Jan 10, 2015)

This Einstein, my lionhead that I have had him for just a few months! I'm guessing he is 6-8 months old? I got him from a pet store and they didn't know. I know for a fact he is still young, because his nails were still short after never being trimmed, and he is such a playful little boy. He also isn't as big as a full grown lionhead. As you can see, he is black and white!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 18, 2015)

fluffybuns said:


> Cheers!
> View attachment 13631


 
I really, really like that photo in the window, fluffybuns!


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 18, 2015)

Definately a lionhead! But he also looks like he has the coloring of a dwarf hotot! Very handsome lil guy!


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 18, 2015)

I got a couple new pics of Black Jack and one of Misty Blue.

The one of Black Jack, he is sitting on the shelf of my new lamp/end table. His cage is lined with fleece (as well as the other bunnies and guinea pigs) so he figures this is his spot! It also next to my chair so its the perfect spot for a head rub! Misty just likes to hang out with the piggies and teases BJ in his cage, LOL!


----------



## fluffybuns (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> I really, really like that photo in the window, fluffybuns!




Thanks, Blue Eyes! That's one of Melvin's favorite spots. He sneaks in there in the mornings to hide out and keep an eye out on the neighborhood.


----------



## Channahs (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue Barry is 8 months old and on his way to becoming a therapy bunny. We have one final step *the well bunny vet visit and overall observation of his personality* and off the paperwork goes. He is my bunshine.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 19, 2015)

Channahs said:


> Blue Barry is 8 months old and on his way to becoming a therapy bunny. We have one final step *the well bunny vet visit and overall observation of his personality* and off the paperwork goes. He is my bunshine.



He looks so sophisticated in that picture, with the exception of him being in a pram!


----------



## Channahs (Jan 19, 2015)

LOL That is his bunny buggy. He's too heavy to put in most laps, expecially the elderly, so he'll need to be on a good chair level. We're having nice weather this week so I plan to take him out for some pet store practice runs.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet he's too heavy for 9/10 laps!!!! What a cute little guy!!!!! Bless his little cotton socks.


----------



## taylerhill (Jan 20, 2015)

whatever4andnomore said:


> Definately a lionhead! But he also looks like he has the coloring of a dwarf hotot! Very handsome lil guy!


 
Thank you! Yes he does sort of look like a dwarf hotot! He has a couple of black spots on his back too.


----------



## bilko (Jan 21, 2015)

Channahs said:


> LOL That is his bunny buggy. He's too heavy to put in most laps, expecially the elderly, so he'll need to be on a good chair level. We're having nice weather this week so I plan to take him out for some pet store practice runs.



The bunny buggy is awesome!! I am sure Barry will be getting a lot of attention on the way to the pet store


----------



## InternationalBunnies (Jan 21, 2015)

These are my 3 adorable buns, Gracie (brown/grey), Jamie (black/brown), and Theo (white). I've had them for almost a year, so they are around that age, as I got them as babies. 
I took in Gracie and Jamie from a friend who received 3 bunnies for her birthday but had no clue how to take care of them and wasn't even allowed to have any pets. They were only being fed carrots and pellets, and we're living in a carrying cage... And she had to get rid of them; however, no one would take them and she couldn't bring them back to the "pet store" as we live in china and communicating would be ridiculous and complicated. Additionally, one of the 3 rabbits was ill, he had a huge, what I believe to be, an abscess, so they'd just kill him and the other two were most likely meant to be eaten... Talk about cruel. I couldn't let anything happen to these babies so I took them in without having any knowledge of how to care for rabbits, but I did my research and took the sick one to the single English speaking and qualified vet here who has never treated rabbits before... And I gave him medicine, so he got a lot better and the large lump disappeared, so I thought he was okay. After reading online that bunnies should have companions, I went out and bought another dwarf bunny so that he'd have a friend, since the other two were very close and not dwarfs. However, the sick one suddenly got diarrhea and passed away the same night, absolutely awful and upsetting. So I was left with 3 bunnies and no experience... But here they are! And now, I feel like I know everything there is to know about bunnies after reading about every single site online.


----------



## InternationalBunnies (Jan 21, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421850141.856028.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421850173.537192.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421850205.851462.jpg


----------



## Channahs (Jan 21, 2015)

Sweet babies! And they're all so different!


----------



## Jigzitta (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey, guys for any of the future bunny posts that I forgot to respond to from so long ago. I apologize for not checking in sooner, but all of your bun buns are lovely and also I believe my Rosemary was a Dutch. The pet shop I bought her from more than likely didn't know anything about her when they said she was a Lionhead. Also she just passed away on September 8th, 2018. So you guys may wanna go check out the "Rainbow Bridge" posts.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Cookiemonster (Sep 23, 2018)

mine are mini lops..... their names are mocha (female) and echo (male). they are both so lovable and nice... they are going to be show bunnies... love to show them off


----------



## Alek (Sep 30, 2018)

This is Sadie, my netherland siamese point. My husband got her for me a year and a half ago as a surprise. We'd just moved into our new house, and I remarked how much I missed having a rabbit (had my last one before her in 2015). Shortly after a lady showed up with Sadie and was told 'surprise' by my husband. I've never had a small rabbit before, and a Netherland wasn't my first idea to get. But I really like her, and she is such a little comedian. In the pic, shes playing with her blanket on the couch. I let her out in the morning, and she race about like a little greyhound. She's best friends with my female cat, and they look out the screen door together. Sadie makes aggressive sounds at the wild rabbits that hop by. Sadie is also the first rabbit familiar, and only bun to successfully fly on a witches broomstick.


----------

